# Wolf Creek Opens Tomorrow With 3 Feet!



## Wang (Jan 2, 2008)

*Link to the cam*

Web Cam - Wolf Creek Ski Area


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*So sad*

Too bad for those first chair folks who always hang out at Loveland and A-Basin each year. This years title goes to The Wolf.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I'll be there....will you?


----------

